# Pharma



## dipesh_de (Jul 25, 2018)

Hello everyone,

My name is Dipesh, from India, I am B.pharm graduate having total experience of about 7.8 yrs in Quality Control in Pharmaceutical Industry.

I am planing to apply for Canada PR. 

So anyone could tell me that how are the job opportunities in pharmaceutical industries in Canada?
Should i start the PR process, will i get the job in Canada in pharmaceutical Industry?

Kindly suggest..

Thank u


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Firstly you must determine if you’re eligible for immigration to Canada. Read the following website to find that out. https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/application.html


----------



## dipesh_de (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for ur prompt response, 

Surely i will check 

I have done my profile assessment from an PR agent. Through that i could tell i am eligible and also checked the NOC codes for checking roles and responsibilities, it seems everything fine, But just want how are the job opportunities in Canada for candidates having exp in pharmaceutical industry.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dipesh_de said:


> Thanks for ur prompt response,
> 
> Surely i will check
> 
> I have done my profile assessment from an PR agent. Through that i could tell i am eligible and also checked the NOC codes for checking roles and responsibilities, it seems everything fine, But just want how are the job opportunities in Canada for candidates having exp in pharmaceutical industry.


That is an unknown entity.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It depends on where you live, how good your English is, how good you are at networking, how relevant your experience is to the one they are looking for, how good of a personal fit you are (soft skills!), how realistic your expectations are,...
Quality Assurance often is a job done by people (immigrants) who are overqualified but can't find a job at their level (or can't do the job at their level of training because they first have to go to certification/accreditation in Canada).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

dipesh_de said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Dipesh, from India, I am B.pharm graduate having total experience of about 7.8 yrs in Quality Control in Pharmaceutical Industry.
> 
> ...



Please learn some basic facts about Canada before asking questions. Canada is the second largest country in the world so it is impossible to talk about the pharmaceutical industry "in Canada" as it will vary widely from one region to the next with large, medium, and small companies existing all over the country.


----------



## dipesh_de (Jul 25, 2018)

colchar said:


> Please learn some basic facts about Canada before asking questions. Canada is the second largest country in the world so it is impossible to talk about the pharmaceutical industry "in Canada" as it will vary widely from one region to the next with large, medium, and small companies existing all over the country.


I totally agree with the facts...

Just trying to gather more information from this forum.

Dear Friends,

Anyone migrated to Canada with NOC code- "2112- Chemist" in pharmaceutical Industry sector..

Eagerly waiting if anyone could provide any information..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dipesh_de (Jul 25, 2018)

Hii, Thanks for your reply.


----------



## dipesh_de (Jul 25, 2018)

EVHB said:


> It depends on where you live, how good your English is, how good you are at networking, how relevant your experience is to the one they are looking for, how good of a personal fit you are (soft skills!), how realistic your expectations are,...
> Quality Assurance often is a job done by people (immigrants) who are overqualified but can't find a job at their level (or can't do the job at their level of training because they first have to go to certification/accreditation in Canada).


Thanks for your reply.

Do u have any information for below query,

Anyone migrated to Canada with NOC code- "2112- Chemist" in pharmaceutical Industry sector..


----------



## vkkishore.s (Jul 18, 2018)

*Canada for Indian Doctors*

Hi

my name is Venkat , i am indian IT professional and my wife is an Indian MBBS doctor. 

i am thinking to apply PR for Austalia or Canda or NZ

one of my friends told me that Canada is not good for Indian Doctors.He also mentioned that he is not 100% sure .

kindly tell me whether my friend is correct or not./

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

She would have to get her medical degree equivalized to Canadian standards to determine if she can practice here. We do have many doctors of Indian origin.


----------



## vkkishore.s (Jul 18, 2018)

Auld Yin said:


> She would have to get her medical degree equivalized to Canadian standards to determine if she can practice here. We do have many doctors of Indian origin.


HI thanks for your reply.my friend(a pr guy) was telling me that , canada is not at all suitable for doctors , he mentioned that majority of indian doctors dont find job over there.

he suggested me to not to chose Canada.

this worries me a lot

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vkkishore.s said:


> one of my friends told me that Canada is not good for Indian Doctors.He also mentioned that he is not 100% sure .




An Indian education is not likely to be up to Canadian standards.

There are a lot of Indian doctors here who do not qualify to work as doctors in Canada. At the very least she would probably have to go back to medical school, and quite possibly undergrad first.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vkkishore.s said:


> HI thanks for your reply.my friend(a pr guy) was telling me that , canada is not at all suitable for doctors , he mentioned that majority of indian doctors dont find job over there.
> 
> he suggested me to not to chose Canada.
> 
> ...



As far as I remember from what my sister-in-law told me (she did not go to Canada, by the way, but she was generally looking into a number of countries), not only medical qualifications have to be recognised in Canada, the MCC EE I and II have to be passed in order to get licensed in Canada as a doctor.

https://mcc.ca/examinations/mccee/

She might want to have a look at sample questions, etc. to see whether this is something she wants to tackle. She may well have to invest a considerable amount of time studying for the exams. Fees are also relatively high.


----------



## dipesh_de (Jul 25, 2018)

Hii,

I am B.Pharm graduate having 7.8 yrs exp. Pharma Industry

I am applying PR for Canada with NOC Code-O212 (Chemists)

I have done my profile assessment and CRS score are coming as 365 as single applicant and 334 points along with spouse.

What are my chances for PR?? or i should apply through PNP program.

Which Province will have more job demand w.r.t my profession.

Any advice or suggestion will be very helpful.

Thank u


----------

